# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي تنويهات : تنبيه لكل مسلم يشتري عبوات ماء زمزم.

## mohamed73

**     *  تنبيه هاااااام *     **   *منقول*

----------


## امير الصمت

تنبيه هام للغايه  
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الجنة

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك على التنبيه

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك شكرا على التنبيه

----------


## khaled_moon

بارك الله بك

----------


## dalitog_01

_بارك الله فيك اخى محمد_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا يابوب +++++++

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد السيد

بارك الله فيك

----------


## EZEL

*شكرا عالتنبيه أخي محمد ..بارك الله فيك*

----------


## abumosaab26

شكرا

----------

